# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kehittämishankkeet >  Duoratikkaliikennettä Poriin?

## Rattivaunu

Heitänpä minäkin aikani kuluksi ajatusleikin peliin (hankkeen toteuttamiskelpoisuudesta en sano mitään):
Olisiko mitään mahdollisuuksia luoda kevyttä raideliikennettä Poriin tai Porin seudulle? Porissahan paikallisliikenne on suoraan sanottuna kriisissä ja nyt tarvitaan uusia, ehkä radikaalejakin tuulia puhaltamaan tilanteen pelastamiseksi. Tällaisissa tilanteissa voi olla järkevää esittää jopa yliampuviakin visioita, sillä niiden avulla saatetaan päästä kiinni johonkin hyvinkin nerokkaaseen ideaan...
Oma ajatusleikkini: Porin kaupunkialueen ja Mäntyluodon välillä on noin 21 km pitkä valmis rautatie. Junaliikenne tuolla radalla ei ole kovin vilkasta. Näin ollen radalta pitäisi löytyä kapastiteettia henkilöliikenteellekin. Rataa ei ole sähköistetty. Duoratikkaa varten se pitäisi sähköistää. Sähköjärjestelmään en ota kantaa sen teknisemmin. Ratikkareitin linjaaminen Porin keskustan päässä kannattaa suunnitella huolella. Osuudella Vähärauma - Porin rautatieasema en veisi ratikkaa oikeastaan ollenkaan nykyistä satamarataa pitkin. Lähestyn asiaa hieman takaperin eli Mäntyluodosta Poriin päin: johtaisin ratikkaradan Mäntyluodon radasta irti hieman Ulasoorin eteläpuolelta Pripoliin ja Vähäraumalle, josta Käppärään ja pääterveysasemalle (Maantiekatu). Näin saataisiin tärkeitä kaupunginosia linjauksen piiriin verrattuna satamarautatien linjaukseen. Maantiekadulta raitiotien voisi johtaa vanhojen veturitallien kautta Karjarannan uudelle asutusalueelle, josta reitti jatkuisi ydinkeskustaan Kauppatorille. Siitä linjaus jatkusi linja-autoasemalle ja rautatieasemalle. Jos tarvetta esiintyy, linjausta voisi haluttaessa jatkaa edelleen Porin itäosiin ja/tai rautatietä pitkin Ulvilan ja Harjavallan suuntaan. Makuasia.
Mielipiteitä?

----------


## Kai Sillanpää

Ideahan on oikein hauska!
Haluaisin ympätä Satakunnan Keskussairaalan mukaan vaikkapa niin, että kuvaamasi linjaus jatkuisi asema-aukiolta radan ja kakkostien ali sairaalalle.

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Ideahan on oikein hauska!
> Haluaisin ympätä Satakunnan Keskussairaalan mukaan vaikkapa niin, että kuvaamasi linjaus jatkuisi asema-aukiolta radan ja kakkostien ali sairaalalle.


Esitit tärkeän näkökohdan.
Satakunnan keskussairaala oli minullakin eräässä vaiheessa suunnitelmissa mukana. Miksi jätin sen pois raitiolinjaa kaavaillessani, perustuu nykyisiin matkustajamääriin paikallislinjan 12 linja-autoissa reitin tässä päässä; matkustajamäärä on romahtanut sellaiseksi, että esimerkiksi viikonloppuliikenne on jouduttu ajamaan lähestulkoon kokonaan alas. Ilmeisesti alueen liian läheinen sijainti tekee joukkoliikenteestä ikään kuin vähemmän tarpeellisen. Samasta syystä jätin myös Pormestarinluodon "ratikkavisioni" ulkopuolelle. Sinänsä tiheään rakennettu asutusalue on "liian lähellä" kaupungin keskustaa. Jos kuitenkin peruslinjaa halutaan jatkaa jommassakummassa päässä noiden paikkojen ohi jonnekin suuntaan (esim. Hyvelään jne.), silloin Pormestarinluodon kautta vedettävä linjaus voisi olla perusteltu. Hyvelään toki olisi mahdollista vetää linja Ruosniemenkin kautta, hyödyntäen Haapamäen radan pohjaa. Keskussairaala sijaitsee puolestaan niin lähellä lentokenttää, että aivan sen lähituntumassa ei ole asutusta eikä oikein työpaikka-alueitakaan. Joskus kauan aikaa sitten suunnittelin sellaistakin raitiolinjaa, joka olisi mennyt reittiä Pormestarinluoto - Kauppatori - Rautatieasema - Keskussairaala - Urheilukeskus - Liinaharja - Musa - Vähärauma. Se olisi korvannut bussilinjat 3 (länsiosa), 6 (länsiosa) ja 12 (kokonaan). Kolmonen ja kuutonen itäpäässä olisi siinä visiossa korvattu oman alkuperäisviestini mukaisella pitkällä linjalla, joka olisi itäosissa muistuttanut paljolti nykyistä hiljaisen ajan bussilinjaa 6K. Myös linjojen 10 ja 11 tarve olisi käytännössä lakannut kokonaan. Kahdella raitiolinjalla olisi korvattu kaikenkaikkiaan bussilinjat 3, 6, 10, 11, 12, 30M (ei Reposaaren päätä), 31 ja 32 (ei Yyterin päätä). Meri-Poriin olisi näin ollen jäänyt, samoin jäisi alkuperäisviestin mukaisessa visiossakin, yksi tai kaksi paikallista linjaa, jotka tukisivat duoratikkaa.

----------


## Mikko Laaksonen

Pidin 2.5.2005 Porin työväenopistolla esitelmän otsikolla:

Paikallisen raideliikenteen mahdollisuudet Satakunnassa duoraitiotie Kokemäenjoen laaksoon?

Tässä esitelmän Poria koskevien diojen tekstit alla. Esittelin paljon myös duoratikkakonseptia yleensä.

Rattivaunun ideoihin pari pointtia:
- Keskussairaala on helppo kattaa "koukkauksella" rautatieaseman ali samassa suunnassa kuin Promenadi-Porin tunneli. Samalla saa Kokemäen suunnan duoratikan kulkemaan myös Lentoaseman kautta. Keskussairaala on todella tärkeä kohde ennen kaikkea työpaikkojensa takia.
- Porissa syy matkustajakatoon on surkea palvelutaso, ei vain etäisyydet.  Esimerkiksi Keskussairaalan suunnan reitti on sekava ja kiertävä, jopa kävelyä hitaampi. Aikatauluissa ei ole huomioitu sairaalan vierastunteja. 

Kuvia Porin kokoluokan kaupungeista, jotka ovat valinneet duoraitiotien:

Heilbronn:
http://jlf.fi/f21/106-heilbronn-rati...en-kokoisella/

Mulhouse:
http://jlf.fi/f21/100-mulhouse-ratikka-jyvaskylan-tai/

Esitelmän diatekstit Poria koskien:

(Dia 1)

Joukkoliikenteen järjestämisen ongelmia Porin seudulla

- Porin kaupungin maankäytössä ei ole keskustan ulkopuolella voimakkaita painopistealueita.
- Porin maasto on tasaista, jolloin maankäyttö leviää tasaisesti kaikkiin suuntiin eikä keskity.
- Lyhyiden etäisyyksien ja tasaisen maaston vuoksi kävely ja pyöräily ovat usein nopeampi ja kilpailukykyisempi vaihtoehto.
- Pori on perinteinen teollisuuskaupunki ja pienemmässä määrin hallinto- kauppa- ja yliopistokaupunki.
- Laajan, tasarakeisen kaupunkirakenteen takia linjaverkko on monimutkainen ja hankala hahmottaa. Linjavaihtoehtoja on liikaa.
- Rautatieasema on siirretty Pori-Haapamäen radan valmistuessa 1935 epäedulliseen paikkaan kauas keskustasta.
- Rautateiden paikallisliikennettä ei ole.

(Dia 2)

Raideliikenteen mahdollisuudet Porin seudulla?

- Yksinomaan kaupunkialuetta palvelevalle raitiotielle ei ole edellytyksiä
- Nykyistä rautatietä käyttävälle duoraitiotielle, jonka pääsuunta on Kokemäenjoen laakso akselilla Mäntyluoto  Pihlava  Pori  Ulvila  Nakkila  Harjavalta  Kokemäki on selkeät mahdollisuudet.
- Rata sähköistettävä Mäntyluotoon asti myös sataman tavaraliikennettä varten
- Hyvä toimivuus edellyttää Porin keskustaan ulottuvaa keskustaraidetta koska rautatieasema on liian kaukana keskustasta.
- Järjestelmä voitaisiin toteuttaa Tampereen seudun duoraitiotien tytärjärjestelmänä kuten Heilbronnin raitiotie on Karlsruhen järjestelmän osa.
- Tampereen ja Porin sekä Kokemäen ja Rauman välinen taajamajunaliikenne voitaisiin kokonaan toteuttaa duoraitiovaunuilla.
- Ratakapasiteetti ei ole ongelma, ohitusraiteita voidaan lisätä tarpeen mukaan.

Tampere  Kokemäki  Pori  junaliikenne joudutaan pian kilpailuttamaan  voidaanko samalla toteuttaa kunnon paikallisjunaliikenne?

(Huom: tämä johtui silloin olleesta tiedosta että EU:n joukkoliikenteen palveluiden ostoasetus edellyttäisi ostoliikenteen kilpailuttamista jo 2-3 vuoden sisällä. Viimeisimmän LVM:n tiedon mukaan asiasta ei ole tarkkaa tietoa).

(Dia 3)

Mitä kohteita Keskustaraiteen tulisi kattaa?

- Keskustan pohjois-eteläsuuntainen perusakseli Keskussairaala  Rautatieasema  Linja-autoasema  Kauppatori  Kivi-Pori  Yliopistokeskus
- Linja voi koukata radalta ensin etelään lentoasemalle ja keskussairaalalle
- Jatkomahdollisuudet toisaalta Mäntyluodon suuntaan (Valtakatu?) ja Pormestarinluodon suuntaan (korvaamaan bussilinja 12).
- Keskustaraiteen olisi hyvä olla kaksiraiteinen

(Dia 4)

Raitiotie voi kulkea myös kävelykadulla

(Tässä oli neljä kuvaa ratikoista kävelykaduilla Freiburgissa, Karlsruhessa, Strasbourgissa ja Linzissä. Ajatus linkittää Promenadi-Pori-ideaan)

(Dia 5)

Muita duoraitiotielinjamahdollisuuksia

- Porissa koukkaukset pois ratalinjalta. Yksiraiteisia, alhainen investointikustannus
- Nykyinen rata ei kata Pihlavaa hyvin. Koukkaus Pihlavantietä pitkin tarpeen.
- Vähärauman  Pripolin suunta?
- Sampolan  Väinölän suunta ja Aittaluodon  Ruosniemen radan hyödyntäminen?

Kuvat: Karlsruhe, Wörth

(Dia 6)

Mitä raideliikenne voi maksaa?

Ratainvestointia mahdoton arvioida ilman suunnitelmaa.
Raide + sähköistys  
	kaksi raidetta n. 3 Me / km, 
	yksiraiteinen n. 1,5 Me /km.
- Turussa kaksiraiteinen rata + katumuutokset ja muut työt eri osuuksilla 4,2  9,0 Me / km
- Nykyisen radan sähköistys edullista, noin 0,15 Me / km.
- 200-300 matkustajan duovaunu 2  3 Me, kestää noin 30 v. Pääomakustannus suhteessa ikään ja kapasiteettiin sama kuin bussilla.
- Kuljettajakustannus ja huoltokustannus yksikköä kohden jokseenkin sama kuin bussilla, nopeus ja kapasiteetti suurempi 
- Oikein valituilla linjoilla liikennöinti itsekannattavaa.

(Dia 7)

Duoraitiovaunulla Satakunnassa 2015?

- Paikallisesta raideliikenteestä Satakunnassa tulisi tehdä kokonaisselvitys kattaen sekä Mäntyluoto  Pihlava  Pori  Ulvila  Nakkila  Harjavalta  Kokemäki sekä Tampere  Kokemäki  Pori / Rauma paikallisliikenne
- Porin keskustan rakenteen takia duoraitiovaunun mahdollisuudet paremmat kuin pelkän paikallisjunan
- Porin seudun järjestelmä on perusteltu ennen kaikkea, jos Tampereelle toteutetaan duoraitiotie  selvät synergiaedut huollossa ja hankinnoissa
- Operaattori voi olla paikallinen.
- Joukkoliikenne saadaan nousuun vain panostuksin, ei tappiomielialalla.

----------


## Rattivaunu

Mikon kommentissa on hyvin paljon valtavan viisasta sanomaa. Eipä ole juurikaan lisättävää.
Keskussairaalan liittäminen linjastoon / linjaukseen ei ole teknisesti mitenkään ongelmallinen. Jätin sen pois "ykkösvaiheesta" puhtaasti sen takia, koska vastaavalla bussilinjalla on tapahtunut ennennäkemätön matkustajakato. Uudenlainen, uudella tavalla organisoitu julkinen yhteys voisi toimia tilanteen korjaajana. 
Nykyisen linjan 12 Keskussairaalan ajoreitistä voidaan olla monta mieltä. Vuorotarjonta on heikentynyt romahdusmaisesti viimeisen vuoden aikana. Linja 12 muodostettiin nykyiselle reitilleen vuonna 2000 ja silloin talviarkisin päiväsaikaan vuoroväli oli 20 minuuttia. Nyt se on talvella 30 minuuttia ja kesällä jopa 60 minuuttia! Pyhäliikenne oli aluksi kerran tunnissa, nyt vain pari kertaa koko päivänä! Osa vuoroista menee sinne suoraan, osa koukaten muun muassa Presidentinpuistokadun kautta. Jotkut vuorot käyvät Urheilukeskuksessa menomatkalla. Koukkaukset ovat sangen lyhyitä eivätkä lisää ajoaikaa kuin minuutin tai pari. Suora linja palvelisi pienempää asiakaskuntaa. Ajoaika Kauppatorilta K:sairaalaan on kymmenisen minuuttia. Kauppatorilta ei nyt sentään sen alle kävele sairaalalle. Ei itse asiassa edes Rautatieasemallekaan, joka on vähän yli puolessamatkassa.
En ole asunut Porissa vakituisesti, mutta sukulaisissa yms. on tullut käytyä useita kertoja vuodessa noin 40 vuoden ajan. Paikallinen maantieto ja joukkoliikenneolot ovat käytännössä tutumpia kuin todellisen kotikaupungin vastaavat...   :Smile:

----------


## aaltos

Työväenopistossa pidetyn esitelmätilaisuuden eräänä taustahenkilönä olen erittäin iloinen tästä keskustelusta. Se vahvistaa käsitystäni, että henkilöraideliikenteen hyväksi kannattaa toimia. Antakaapa lukijat palautetta, pidettäisiinkö syksyllä Porissa tapaaminen ja voitaisiin tavata henkilökohtaisesti. Aiheena voisi olla, millaisiin käytännön toimenpiteisiin voitaisiin ryhtyä ja tehtäisiinkö opintomatka Ruotsin puolelle.

----------

